# clutch adjustment 98 altima



## Bassnectar (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey, so this is my first post I recently grabbed a white 98 5 speed GXE
with 112,000 original kilometers, 69,593 miles. But it seems the clutch is slipping especially if the car is full of passengers and going up a hill lol.

I have a few questions my first one is at what mileage did your original clutches burn out, and if theres anything I can do to adjust it to grip better as i dont know what kind of clutch the car uses yet.

and then how complicated or how costly is it to have replaced? 


i had a subaru legacy with perfect clutch and it got t-boned this is my 2nd car and I kind of missed the clutch slipping on the test drives because the car still has lots of power and its something i hadn't experienced before my last questions I guess is if its dangerous to completely just burn the clutch out and then worry about perhaps a improved flywheel and new clutch vs just having the clutch changed now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your clutch system is hydraulic and there is not adjustment. It's time for a new clutch. To me, anytime a clutch is slipping it's a dangerous situation, because the one time you'll need to get it to grab and get out of a bad situation is the time it'll probably fail! Most last over 100,000 miles, but that depends a lot on the driver more than anything else.


----------

